# How to Re Blue a gun (Needing advice)



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a barrel that has a lot of rust on it. I've heard 1001 different ways to do this. Some swear on fine grit sandpaper, some will throw a fit if you use it. Others will say use steal wool and others will throw a fit if you go that route. Some people have told me to get copper bars to rub along the barrel along with canno oil (misspld?) or a pre 1982 copper penny to use. Wrap in wax paper when done for a week. Some will tell me to rub it on with a cotton ball and others will say to dip in a long container. Some will say don't get the blue down in the barrel.

AHHHHHhhh!!!! Too many ways do to it, give me your why or why nots on how to do or not do it please. Is this barrel too far gone to reblue?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I would probably just sand off all the rust and dura-coat it, unless you want to try your hand at parkerizing. The pits look pretty deep and it will be hard to get the smooth finish on the metal that bluing needs to really look good. A matte blue might look ok if you have access to a bead blasting cabinet, but bluing with the tanks and chemicals (bluing salts) required is going to be a pretty expensive proposition for an old single shot. Is it a .410?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks jimb... yes, its a .410 that was laying out in a field and I happened to stumble onto it. I happen to have one just like it though (breakdown rossi 22/410 combo). I figured that two barrels would be nice.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If its just going to be a shooter, and bore is half ways decent, I'd card the barrel(clean up rust with 0000 steel wool) and slap some cold bluing on it. jmo. Looks like it will never win a beauty contest.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

First off, check the bore and barrel, if they are rusted and pitted, don't bother with the outside.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sand blast then duracoat. Why reblue it just so it can rust again?


----------

